# any one managed to dry whole car with pet dryer



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Hi people,

Has any one managed to use just Aelious dryer to
Dry the whole car without getting water marks all
Over car.I've used to dry car but I get watermarks
All over the car. 

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Yeah I use it all the time, is your car well protected I.e good beading? It will be much easier dried this way. Also do it straight after the wash and rinse.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Watched this done at the weekend, seemed painfully slow.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

use filtered water teh dryer can shatter teh water into little droplets which are a right mare but we get our about 95% dry


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

i can dry mine with the 901 blower but it is slow...... 

In winter yes you stand chance come a nice hot summers days no chance of drying the car.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ive been getting good results with a metroforce side kick and a towel. Blowing the water towards the towel and mopping up. Works best on doors where it will blow clean off. It's also great around mirrors door shut and lights. Wouldn't go back to just a towel..


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I can dry my Vectra C with the dryer with no watermarks and my car is black too which doesnt help. I only use rainwater to wash my car and I think this is where the lack of watermarks stems from and that Gtechniq C2v2 is on the paint


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I've done it but as Rollo says, make sure the car has protection and when rinsing, sheet the water off then dry from the top down.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Waxed car, open hose rinse, then yes since all you should have left if a few droplets, mirrors, bumper shut lines, wheels, tyres etc.

If you are trying to dry an unprotected car or one you have just PW rather than open hose rinse, then no.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Works well, with just using a drying towel to get the last few drops dried off. As per the other comments, I use rainwater in a watering can to rinse off before drying, I also rinse down the top half of the car half way through the 2BM wash so that the car shampoo doesn't dry off as I'm washing the rest of the car.


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

a little off topic but does any use R.O water for rinsing there cars it is essentially the softest contaminent free water and drys spot free


----------



## dan80 (Feb 25, 2013)

i use a leaf blower (just for the car), well quick! then a quick finish off with a drying towel


----------



## xwh (Jan 25, 2008)

Metro Vac Master Blaster 8 HP ... best investment.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's my weapon of choice.










£10 eBay bargain.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I dry all my regular customers car with a leaf blower. All have CQuartz ceramic on them and the water just blows off. Little wipe with a mf and car all dried.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Still haven't used my metrovac sidekick 
Due to crap weather can't wait to dry I do intend on trying to dry the full car with it and use a QD as I go round.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Aye, bought a cheap leaf blower a few weeks back and my God it does a job. Takes about 10 mins to blow most of the water off, and even after rinsing with unfiltered 'hard' water it leaves very very little in the way of streaks. Did a black Corsa the other day and after using a rinse aid and the blower it was totally without streaks. That did surprise me as there was no lsp evident on the car.

Turning out to be a very useful acquisition.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Hearing people using rainwater sound great and I would go for it myself but I seem to collect more than enough out of my tumble dryer over winter to keep me going for final rinse and keeping the the water spots at bay and diluted products topped up. Not got a blower though need to get one!


----------



## ski nautique (Aug 19, 2012)

can anyone post a picture of there best drying tool thanks everyone I will be buying one soon just don't know the best one to get


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I have just got the metro vac side kick from polished bliss but this gay weather has prevented me using it. I am hoping I can dry the car fully with this whist I use a neat spritz of QD and trying towl


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought a Dog blower recently. Far too slow for drying a whole car but good on grills, shuts, badges etc especially before polishing.
Best place for a good leaf blower that isn't too big......?


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Manage to dry whole car in less than 10 minutes as its well protected, the Aelous just a fine job at it and beats using a towel n risk marring


----------

